# Optimaler Airflow Dark Rock Advanced und Cooler Master 690 II



## tobestar (29. April 2012)

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wie ich eine optimale Luftzirkulation im Gehäuse bekomme?
Wenn ich den Dark Rock Advanced standarmäßig Richtung RAM-Riegel ausrichte, so bläst er zue ATX-Blende hinten raus (was gut ist).
Jedoch sitzt doch beim CM690II oben ein Lüfter, der Luft rausbläst.. Kommen die beiden sich da nicht in die Quere? Die sitzen
dann direkt im 90° Winkel zueinander und wollen Luft ziehen?
Versteht ihr was ich meine?


----------



## True Monkey (29. April 2012)

Schau mal ....i5 2550k @ 4,5 ghz im CM 690II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Habe ich so verkauft mit 2 jahre Garantie ....max temp 55° bei 1,25v Vcore
sollte also bei dir auch kein Prob sein


----------



## marcus022 (29. April 2012)

tobestar schrieb:


> Jedoch sitzt doch beim CM690II oben ein Lüfter, der Luft rausbläst.. Kommen die beiden sich da nicht in die Quere?


 
Nein. Wenn du hinten keinen Lüfter dran hast (was dann sowieso überflüssig wäre) ist das so in Ordnung. 

Andere Frage. Ist der obere Lüfter hinten oder vorne im Deckel montiert ?


edit: True Monkey saubere Arbeit, sieht super aufgeräumt aus. Aber wie ich schon oben erwähnte macht der hintere obere Lüfter meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn. Ich sage das weil ich es getestet habe bei meinem KKn3.
Anders ist es wenn man einen z.B. 140mm oben vorne montiert. Womit wir auch bei der eigentlichen Frage des TE wären, kommen sich die Lüfter dann in die Quere (Kühlkörperlüfter + Gehäusedeckellüfter).

Ich hatte Sorgen als ich es so eingerichtet hatte weil der obere Lüfter ja direkt über dem hängt der am Kühlkörper sitzt. Die Sorge war aber unbegründet. Die upm beider Lüfter hat sich nicht verändert.
Zudem bewirkt der obere vordere Lüfter das Luft direkt von vorne angesogen wird. Ist der nicht montiert kommt (unter Last) an der vorderen Seite oben warme Luft heraus was bei mir nicht ideal ist weil eine ssd im 5 Zoll Schacht verbaut ist. 

Warum das so ist würde ich gerne wissen, erklärbar ist das für mich nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (29. April 2012)

@markus022

Danke für die Blumen 
Das der hintere obere Lüfter keinen Sinn macht will ich gar nicht abstreiten aber negativ wirkt er sich auch nicht aus und da ich solche Rechner für den Verkauf baue gilt die Regel ....umso mehr drin umso besser.
Kunden denken immer noch umso mehr da drin verbaut ist desto wertvoller ist er


----------



## tobestar (29. April 2012)

Aber es ist doch so, dass vorne im Gehäuse die Luft eingesogen wird, dann zum CPU-Lüfter kommt und danach hinten aus dem Gehäuselüfter wieder rauskommt. Wenn jetzt oben einer sitzt, der Luft rausbläst, "klaut" er doch dem Dark Rock Advanced Luft oder nicht?


----------



## True Monkey (29. April 2012)

Nööp .....der sitzt ja hinter dem ansaugenden Lüfter des CPU Kühlers.
Ich habe das getestet und wenn die temps mit dem Lüfter schlechter gewesen wäre hätte ich den rausgeschmissen da ich auf gute Temps angewiesen bin (Ich baue OC Rechner mit Garantie für den Verkauf und könnte mir Rechner die überhitzen nicht leisten) 

Und im CM kommt dank seiner Löcherstruktur genug Luft ins Case so das kein Lüfter zuwenig bekommt


----------



## tobestar (29. April 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Nööp .....der sitzt ja hinter dem ansaugenden Lüfter des CPU Kühlers.
> Ich habe das getestet und wenn die temps mit dem Lüfter schlechter gewesen wäre hätte ich den rausgeschmissen da ich auf gute Temps angewiesen bin (Ich baue OC Rechner mit Garantie für den Verkauf und könnte mir Rechner die überhitzen nicht leisten)
> 
> Und im CM kommt dank seiner Löcherstruktur genug Luft ins Case so das kein Lüfter zuwenig bekommt


 
Würde der Lüfter jetzt aber oben im vorderen Slot sitzen, "könnte" es Probleme geben oder?
Wie sieht das mit nem Extra-Läufter für die Graka an der Seite aus? Bzw. würdest du mir noch irgendwelche Zusatzlüfter für das CM 690 II empfehlen?


----------



## marcus022 (29. April 2012)

Völlig richtig. Ich wollte deine Kompetenz nicht in Frage stellen True Monkey, dafür entschuldige ich mich. Hätte mich anders ausdrücken sollen. 

Und wie oben erwähnt, wenn der obere vordere Lüfter nicht drin ist kommt an der oberen Vorderseite warme Luft heraus, wenn er drin ist holt er sich dann die Luft aktiv rein (Vorderseite-oben).


edit: nein das gibt keine Probleme tobestar


----------



## True Monkey (29. April 2012)

Ob es zu probs kommt wenn der Lüfter vorne sitzt kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich das bis jetzt noch nie getestet habe.
Den Seitenlüfter verwende ich nur bei mehr als einer Graka ansonsten fliegt der raus bzw dreht nur in der kleinsten Stufe.

Weitere Lüfter sind eigendlich nicht nötig bzw die vielen einbaumöglichkeiten für Lüfter beziehen sich auf den einbau von radis (oben im deckel passt ein 240er slim radi so das dann zwei 140er sinn machen)

edit :@markus

Ich habe mich nicht auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt von daher brauchst du dich auch nicht zu entschuldigen


----------



## tobestar (29. April 2012)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Völlig richtig. Ich wollte deine Kompetenz nicht in Frage stellen True Monkey, dafür entschuldige ich mich. Hätte mich anders ausdrücken sollen.
> 
> Und wie oben erwähnt, wenn der obere vordere Lüfter nicht drin ist kommt an der oberen Vorderseite warme Luft heraus, wenn er drin ist holt er sich dann die Luft aktiv rein (Vorderseite-oben).
> 
> ...


 
wieso kommt da Luft raus? Wenn doch nur hinten, da der CPU-Lüfter die Luft nach hinten trägt? Sind die beiden oberen Lüfter unterschiedlich? Vorderer saugt Luft an und Hinterer trägt Luft raus?


----------



## marcus022 (29. April 2012)

tobestar schrieb:


> wieso kommt da Luft raus? Wenn doch nur hinten, da der CPU-Lüfter die Luft nach hinten trägt? Sind die beiden oberen Lüfter unterschiedlich? Vorderer saugt Luft an und Hinterer trägt Luft raus?


 
@ True Monkey, thx dann bin ich beruhigt ^^

Also. Ich habe bei meinem CM690 die Festplattenbox rausgebaut. Meine hdd liegt in der unteren der zwei Festplattenschubladen die untrennbar mit dem Gehäuse verbunden sind. 
Vorne habe ich einen NB PL1 120mm der natürlich hineinbläst. In der Seite hängt ein Be Quiet SW USC 140mm (rein). Der dreht normalerwesie mit 1000 Umdrehungen. Ich lasse ihn aber über ein 7V Adapter laufen. 
Und oben (vorne) ist ein 140mm NB PK1 (raus). Wenn ich jetzt den oberen einfach nach hinten setze dann strömt vorne (oben) Luft heraus und wird nicht mehr aktiv angesogen. 

Ich kann mir das wie gesagt nicht erklären. Aber sei es drum. Die Temps sind gut und die Geräuschkulisse hält sich in Grenzen. Mein i5 760 ist auf 3,6 Ghz getaktet (ohne jegliche Energiesparmodi´s), läuft also immer auf 3,6 Ghz mit 1,23 V Spannung. 

idle - um die 30 Grad, Last - 53 Grad. Die Kerne jeweils 10 Grad heißer. Chipsatz unter Last etwa 46-48 Grad und Grafikkarte 85 Grad. hdd etwa 35 Grad.


----------

